# Unable to do 3d graphics



## Poochini07 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. Why I can't able to to enable 3d graphic preference with my photoshop and illustrator? I wanted to make a 3d logo but I was unable to. Any help and advice will be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully someone with more Photoshop experience will answer, but I believe you have to download a 3d driver (Intel).


----------

